

Toward Computers That Fit on a Pen Tip - GregBuchholz
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/02/110222121911.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2255442>

No comments there ...

